# Fat f*^%$£s



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Channel 4 is back with another series of "Cake Monsters and their Cake-related Health Issues".

Surely there's an obvious clue in being too fat to have sex. It's nature's way of telling you that you're not suitable for procreative purposes. Get on a diet or get used to it. Two minutes in I've already seen more of any fat person than I ever wanted to see so who keeps banging the fat people? Come on, own up! And why is money being wasted prescribing viagra to these people? 

Darwin must be spinning in his grave. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Channel 4 is back with another series of "Cake Monsters and their Cake-related Health Issues".
> 
> Surely there's an obvious clue in being too fat to have sex. It's nature's way of telling you that you're not suitable for procreative purposes. Get on a diet or get used to it. Two minutes in I've already seen more of any fat person than I ever wanted to see so who keeps banging the fat people? Come on, own up! And why is money being wasted prescribing viagra to these people?
> 
> Darwin must be spinning in his grave. :roll:


Wb scoob missed you bud


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Scary scary programme - I'm watching through my fingers.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol dunno why people want to go on national telly and show everyone their bits and pieces :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Lol dunno why people want to go on national telly and show everyone their bits and pieces :lol:


I'd watch the chan show any time lol :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Lol dunno why people want to go on national telly and show everyone their bits and pieces :lol:
> ...


Lmao your cheekiness makes me giggle gazzer :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apologies (mods) for self advertising but take a look at this: This lady will be 70 this year!!

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/dani-youre-a-star/

It goes to show that anyone can change at any age if sufficiently motivated. And as an update: Elina now walks at 5km/hrs at an incline of 5% to start with and increases speed and incline during her daily half hour walk. She has also increased all weights for her weight workout and is basically pain free all the time due to her one year training program 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow Dani now that is a success story!!! wd you (big pat on the back hun) xx


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> Scary scary programme - I'm watching through my fingers.


Good, that means at least you have gaps between them.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember seeing a very fat wooman on TV. She'd been warned by doctors that she was killing herself because of her huge intake of calories. She had had a stomach staple operation to reduce her intake by making her feel full, so forcing her to have smaller meals. That was the idea - but she just had many more smaller portion meals and was still increasing weight.

You'd think eat less keep off the Mars bars and do more exercise would have avoided needing the operation - she obviously had a will power problem - this was the real issue.

Things were getting desperate so she then opted to have her jaw wired mostly shut so she could only drink special low calorie diet drink/meals through a straw as she couldn't fit anything bigger in her mouth.

She still didn't lose weight - the reason? - She blended everything! Mars bars, chips, pizas, everything into a sludge and sucked it up with her straw. Determined self destruction :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i saw that one john!!!! defies all logic in even going to see a doctor.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> wow Dani now that is a success story!!! wd you (big pat on the back hun) xx


It's Elina's success story Gazzer. She's done the hard work (and still does); I'm only advising


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> she obviously had a will power problem - this was the real issue.
> Determined self destruction :?


You are very close to the truth John.

Dealing with people's weight problems is the most difficult one using complementary therapies as they are deeply ingrained in the unconscious mind and usually have their roots in early childhood. There will have been secondary gains for this lady's over-eating. Finding those secondary gains needs a lot of 'digging' i.e. soul searching = very specific questions before the actual therapy, which hopefully uncover her reason(s) for her self-destruction with knife and fork.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spade & pitchfork is closer Dani!!!! am joking btw


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

John-H said:


> Things were getting desperate so she then opted to have her jaw wired mostly shut so she could only drink special low calorie diet drink/meals through a straw as she couldn't fit anything bigger in her mouth.
> She still didn't lose weight - the reason? - She blended everything! Mars bars, chips, pizas, everything into a sludge and sucked it up with her straw. Determined self destruction :?












Now that hunting whales is problematic, I think I've stumbled upon an idea for a substitute activity that would also find a use for muntpigs.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> spade & pitchfork is closer Dani!!!! am joking btw


I know you are Gazzer! But I've helped peeps to stop smoking, stop drinking alcohol, cured spider and other phobias, partner problems etc, etc ,,,, but weight issues always take twice as long to sort!
[that's using complementary therapies ------> if people decided to get my help as PT it's easy peasy as they've already made up their mind to change  ]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > spade & pitchfork is closer Dani!!!! am joking btw
> ...


Over eating is a disorder, it fulfills a gap of one sort or another, an inbalance of some kind that people are experiencing; very few want to be overweight, obese or morbidly obese, with all of the scorn and judgement that comes with being that way (just look at some of the posts here) . The fact is that millions of people make their mind up to change on a daily basis, but then go on to fail and I believe that this is because the fundamental issue driving their behaviour has not been addressed and resolved. The fundamental issue is generally psychological, people eat to fill a void that cannot be filled by food, but can also be circumstantial i.e jobs that see them sit on their arses all day long the only excercise a walk to the car. Not suprisingly someone who has never had a weight problem, will struggle to understand that. Ask anyone who has lost a lot of weight how they felt before that, and not one of them will tell you they felt great about themselves.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mmmmm cake...


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Darwin must be spinning in his grave. :roll:


He now has awards for such folk...

Brian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Big wedge a carrot cake please [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Thing is though these fat scum bags make all us normal people feel great about ourselves, after all they can't run about and will be dead long before me


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

lesstatt said:


> Thing is though these fat scum bags make all us normal people feel great about ourselves, after all they can't run about and will be dead long before me


Nice :?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The one guy had a dick that looked like a whelk had mated with a mouse. Holy fat flaps batman!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> The one guy had a dick that looked like a whelk had mated with a mouse. Holy fat flaps batman!!!


i know its cruel..........but i have a saying if we are walking down the street and past a chubber shall we call them. 15 years......my mrs then pipes up eh? 15 years i repeat. what is she replies? since he/she last saw their dock/wanny without looking in a mirror.


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

I got married this year.

My wife is a about 3 stone overweight. 
I would be lying if I said I I found it attractive, I don't...
I go to the gym regularly and keep fit but my wife has never lived that kind of lifestyle.
Thing is, I could really see that with the right encouragement and support she'd blossom. Years of her dad calling her 'fatty' and her not having a boyfriend was just a viscous circle so she comfort ate. In fact, battling the physiological aspect is most of the problem.

After a few months of encouragement and 'careful!' talking, I managed to persuade her to have a running machine in the home, I even bought an iPad and stuck it on a bracket in front so she can watch things or play music, so it's more of a fun experience. She's on it every day, eating healthy and logging what she eats. I also get her listening to Tony Robbins lifestyle coach and that helps with the phsycological aspects.

All in all the experience is drawing us closer together. As I praise her, the harder she works. Now the viscous circle has become a positive circle, she's losing weight, looks healthier and she's never been happier.

Thought I'd share that, hope you're all still awake lol


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyway, great thread, it's made me chuckle.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wd Andy, she is a lucky girl to have such a caring guy supporting her


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

andyaudi said:


> I got married this year.
> 
> My wife is a about 3 stone overweight.
> I would be lying if I said I I found it attractive, I don't...
> ...


Marvellous Andy!!
I wish any and all over-weight and unfit people would have such positive support [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
.
.
.
.
errrr ..... might be out of work soon if it were to happen :roll:


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys  - I think I've just killed this thread haha


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

andyaudi said:


> Thanks guys  - I think I've just killed this thread haha


All you need to do now is rig it up to a generator


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I love a happy ending - that's so good to hear


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I also once had an overwieght girlfriend, and much like Andy I approached the issue with sensitivity and care, always offering the right sort of encouragement and reassuring her that she was beautiful to me no matter what. As the weeks and months went by, it seemed that my advice and support was starting to bear fruit, she stopped eating chocolate and had more fruit and healthy food, her alcohol intake dropped, and she started swimming and jogging rgularly. In time she lost over 4 and a half stone, and dropped from a size 16 to a size 8 in dress size, her waist and bum were much smaller and she went down from a 40 HH to a 34 C bra. It was at this stage that I relaised I preferred women with really big tits, so I left her and started dating the lardy bird that works down the costcutter instead. So in the end it all worked out for the best.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> she lost over 4 and a half stone, and dropped from a size 16 to a size 8 in dress size, her waist and bum were much smaller and she went down from a 40 HH to a 34 C bra. It was at this stage that I relaised I preferred women with really big tits, so I left her


Or could the reason have been the most likely scenario in that your girlfriend grew more and more confident with every half stone of body weight she shed until she was no longer the woman you fell in love with: very confident, self assured and posssibly doing her own thing? :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > she lost over 4 and a half stone, and dropped from a size 16 to a size 8 in dress size, her waist and bum were much smaller and she went down from a 40 HH to a 34 C bra. It was at this stage that I relaised I preferred women with really big tits, so I left her
> ...


 Nah! I just dumped her skinny ass! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


As if :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

[/quote]
Or could the reason have been the most likely scenario in that your girlfriend grew more and more confident with every half stone of body weight she shed until she was no longer the woman you fell in love with: very confident, self assured and posssibly doing her own thing? :wink:[/quote]

Nah! I just dumped her skinny ass! :wink:[/quote]
As if :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Lol! Busted! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahaha brilliant


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dani this is oceans.........he is taking the pi55 lol


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

All the larger ladies in my office are on new years diets but instead of doing it properly they are all munching special K or downing slim fast.

That pisses me off because they obviously think that is the way to do it based on the adverts and marketing for both those products. Total bull shit.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Dani this is oceans.........he is taking the pi55 lol


 shhh Gaz, not everyone has worked that out yet!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Dani this is oceans.........he is taking the pi55 lol
> ...


Oi :evil: 
[sorry, health and fitness is my daily bread so, joke or not, I just carry on :roll: ]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

higsta said:


> All the larger ladies in my office are on new years diets but instead of doing it properly they are all munching special K or downing slim fast.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
send them to me; I'll sort them :wink:

On a more serious not: just wait until second week in March at the very latest and they will be back on cream cakes, lasagne, pizza and Chinese take-aways ,,,, until four weeks before their summer holidays :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Curry ... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Very hot Curry ... :wink:


.... leads to stomach problems :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Very hot Curry ... :wink:
> ...


That's not what I said and capsicum is only a nerve stimulant :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what is your fav curry john?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> what is your fav curry john?


Must have plenty of good tomatoes, onion, peppers, loads of garlic, celeriac, aubergine, carrot, potato, fennel seeds, cumin, chilly powder, sundried tomato puré. A good handful of finger chillies and Mr Naga pickle or if I can get it fresh Naga for the beautiful perfumed flavour - if not that Scotch Bonnet. With Pilau rice of course.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well, i do like a good curry myself.........but that is one home made mofo or i am shirley temple!!! you forgot the kema nan btw


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Over stimulate nerve endings too much and hey presto =====> massive stomach problems [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------

